# Lightroom CC with 2011 iMac



## IanGee (May 3, 2018)

I have a mid 2011 27" iMac fitted with a new 2Tb hard drive, running High Sierra. The latest LR Classic CC &  Photoshop open OK, but I'm experiencing random crashes in LR (and PS) that I can't replicate by a particular editing or import action. Is it possible that the GPU (Radeon 6970M) could be the cause, as it is no longer supported. Turning off the GPU in preferences does not seem to help.
Thanks.


----------



## donoreo (May 4, 2018)

Did you update to 7.3.1?


----------



## IanGee (May 5, 2018)

Hi. Yes, just checked, it's 7.3.1

Graphics processor acceleration is disabled in preferences.
Camera Raw Cache setting:  max 5Gb.
Video cache setting: max 3Gb.

High Sierra 10.13.4, clean instal.
Memory: 20 Gb RAM fitted. 1333 MHz DDR3
Graphic: AMD Radeon HD 6970M 1024 MB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 26, 2018)

Hi Ian, did you get this figured out?


----------



## IanGee (May 27, 2018)

Unfortunately no.  I have a new hard drive fitted (which the Apple techs thought might be an issue because of bad blocks), and all other hardware checked over and passed. They are positive it's a software issue, so back to square one. The only hints from various online forums, including Adobe's, seem to point to maybe an unsupported video card. Very frustrating.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2018)

Graphics card driver would be my primary suspect too. I didn't even know 2011 iMacs could run High Sierra! It would be worth reporting at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum just in case one of the engineers has a bright idea.


----------

